# Small family car?



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi can anyone recommend a small family car to upgrade from a Toyota Yaris? I've found that the Yaris is too small to take my son's pram and any additional luggage on long journies, and that we can't use the TT yet practically until he grows into a forward facing seat. :?

I've got a Â£9-10K budget so been thinking about the Toyota Corolla Verso and Nissan Note, plus the Mazda 6. I've considered the 3 series but want something a little different and also reliable. 

Those of you with a new family - what are you running in addition to the TT?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

A family friend said they are looking at this...

http://www.seat.co.uk/generator/su/uk/a ... /main.html

have no opinion though apart from being from the vw family...


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Funny you should mention that....

We picked up our Altea 1.9TDi Reference Sport on 1st March.

Can't fault it. I really can't.

Even got a nice little Aux socket in a little tray in front of the gear lever. Perfect for the iPod. My Cayman S didn't even come with such a luxury.

Not bad looking either. It's big enough, without being too big. However, I'm 5'7" and can only just, at a stretch, reach the centre of the roof when cleaning it.

Oh, and Revo take it from 105bhp to 140bhp and from 184lb ft to 235lb ft. Not loads, but not bad


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

My brother, who has two young children, very recently, and after a fair amount of research, bought a new shape Seat Leon Diesel.

He is very happy with the car.

He went for the 1.9 tdi Stylance model, which has a great spec, including multi-function steering wheel, tyre pressure monitoring, Climate Control, split fold seats etc etc

IMO, unless you really need a tall car, you'd be better off going for the Leon. The luggage space is a very generous.

Oh.....and (IMO) it's better looking than the Altea, sorry Widget. :wink:

http://www.seat.co.uk/generator/su/uk/n ... /main.html


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

There are a whole host of options.....

Are you looking for an MPV or saloon/estate?

I'de suggest looking at a Mazda *5*, VW Sharan, Picasso. Vax Zafira,Fiat Ulysse? :?

Toyota Corolla Verso would be a wise choice.

Or an older Audi A6/ BMW 5 series?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Oh.....and (IMO) it's better looking than the Altea, sorry Widget. :wink:


I totally agree.

We needed the extra space and rear seats that could slide forward. All in the name of one 15 weeks old little girl.

I've also had to spend Â£400 on getting the passenger airbag deactivation switch retro fitted on my Cayman S so she can come out in Daddy's car. Demanding, aren't they? Typical woman I suppose!!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

seat seems to be good buys on their newer ranges.

yaris comes into small range.
next size up are likes of golf, 307, megane, astra, leon.

but for similar money, can get something a bit more practial, i.e. higher roofline to get kid in the back, i.e. golf plus, altea, megane scenic, zafira, merivia

or then you can go for the above on estate option


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

we have a leon and its just the job for 2 kids, huge boot for all the crap you will eventually not need anymore (mine are 4 and 2)

Not faulted it yet 2.0lt TDi with ltd body kit and 18 " wheels. superb for family


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Jim from Star performance is running a Leon with 285 bhp


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Jim from Star performance is running a Leon with 285 bhp


That's a lot of ponies to put down through the front wheels :roll:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Weve just got a new golf TDi, fantastic little car with some nice additions like auto lights / wipers, ipod link, see me home lights etc.

Buzz fits in the boot with room to pack loads of stuff on top and the maxi cosi cabrio on one of the rear seats leaves more space in the rear.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

The new Leon is growing on me.

However with a budget a 9/10k a quick glance at Autotrader suggests that the kind of money will buy a late model of the old shape. (which is no bad thing)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Widget said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Jim from Star performance is running a Leon with 285 bhp
> ...


It was flying round Knockhill last Friday.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for your replies, I will take a look at the Seat range and a few others mentioned here, although I know I will have to fork out a little more to get a more recent Seat as the older ones tended to have a lot of reliability problems! :?

I will think about the Meriva too although I do like Toyota's. My wife doesn't like Golf's although I will try and convince her otherwise if the other choices fail to impress. I do like the higher rooflines of these MPV's for loading purposes so long as they still look sport and not van-like!

It also can't be as big as an A6 or 5-series because my wife will be using it daily for her commutes to work and isn't comfortable large cars........especially as she's been driving a Yaris for 5 years!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Naresh said:


> Thanks for your replies, I will take a look at the Seat range and a few others mentioned here, although I know I will have to fork out a little more to get a more recent Seat as the older ones tended to have a lot of reliability problems! :?
> 
> I will think about the Meriva too although I do like Toyota's. My wife doesn't like Golf's although I will try and convince her otherwise if the other choices fail to impress. I do like the higher rooflines of these MPV's for loading purposes so long as they still look sport and not van-like!
> 
> It also can't be as big as an A6 or 5-series because my wife will be using it daily for her commutes to work and isn't comfortable large cars........especially as she's been driving a Yaris for 5 years!


Go to the car supermarkets like Motorpoint, Trade-sales ets, they have loads of Seats and Skodas ets at excellent money 6-12 months old, they advertise in the Papers especially the Telegraph Motoring section on Sat


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Audi-philes like me have opted for an A4 Avant to go with the TT...

It's not a massive car so shouldn't scare your missus, but is relatively flexible with the Estate rear The only problem I guess is finding a good one for that money with not too many miles.

I like Leons too though, and the MKIV Golf is never really a bad buy, if not that exciting to drive.

Focus?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

jbell said:


> Go to the car supermarkets like Motorpoint, Trade-sales ets, they have loads of Seats and Skodas ets at excellent money 6-12 months old, they advertise in the Papers especially the Telegraph Motoring section on Sat


As with any used car purchase, just be very careful, do the usual checks etc.

Ideally: 1 owner from new/FSH.

Personally I wouldn't touch a car supermarket. :roll:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Nah don't even mentioned a Ford to me! 

With estates, my wife hates them with a passion and the only one I find which looks quite good is the new S40 estate. I also considered the A4 option but my cousin just bought a new shape 2.0Tdi S-Line so getting anything less will just look out of place! 

Whats the problem with car-supermarkets - is it the lack of test-drives that put people off? Co-incidentally my wife got her Yaris from Motorpoint in Derby and its proven a great buy.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Naresh said:


> Thanks for your replies, I will take a look at the Seat range and a few others mentioned here, although I know I will have to fork out a little more to get a more recent Seat as the older ones tended to have a lot of reliability problems! :?
> 
> I will think about the Meriva too although I do like Toyota's. My wife doesn't like Golf's although I will try and convince her otherwise if the other choices fail to impress. I do like the higher rooflines of these MPV's for loading purposes so long as they still look sport and not van-like!
> 
> It also can't be as big as an A6 or 5-series because my wife will be using it daily for her commutes to work and isn't comfortable large cars........especially as she's been driving a Yaris for 5 years!


A Yaris will almost certainly be reliable no matter where you got it from - cracking little cars.

You hear different reports about car supermarkets - but generally speaking (for used motors) it's "pile 'em high and sell 'em cheap". I think their market is for people who view cars as another commodity to be bought - like a new TV.

New cars - pre reg/import etc slighlty different methinks (better :wink: )


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

We have an A4 Avant. Although I'd dearly like to change, just for the sake of changing, I can't find anything that genuinely betters it for our use. In the morning it does the school run, picking up various kids, their bags and the dog. Total 1 Mother, 4 kids, 1 dog. Easy. Holidays 2 Parents, 2 kids, Luggage and sometimes a dog. Easy. 44mpg round town. 50mpg on a run.

Downsides. Not the biggest. Handling a little "sloppy" compared with TT or BM. Reliability good except locks, like all VWs.

HTH


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Naresh said:


> Nah don't even mentioned a Ford to me!
> 
> With estates, my wife hates them with a passion and the only one I find which looks quite good is the new S40 estate. I also considered the A4 option but my cousin just bought a new shape 2.0Tdi S-Line so getting anything less will just look out of place!
> 
> Whats the problem with car-supermarkets - is it the lack of test-drives that put people off? Co-incidentally my wife got her Yaris from Motorpoint in Derby and its proven a great buy.


Problem we had with a car supermarket was the lack of a 'proper' test drive. Up and down a back-road on a trading estate hardly constitutes a real drive. The Golf we had also ran out of fuel on the test drive and we had to walk back.

Tried again a couple of years later when looking for the A4 and the experience was much the same. Saw a few cars we liked...asked about them...then discovered that neither had any service history and one had only one key.

Not a problem if you're buying a Â£200 banger, but when you're looking to spend upwards of 10k, it really was majorly off-putting. Couldn't be bother to go through and see if there was anything else we fancied.

Perhaps it's just our experience, but I wouldn't bother again. Besides, the prices aren't as cheap as you think once you start investigating other private traders.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Naresh said:


> Nah don't even mentioned a Ford to me!


Get the focus or Mondeo - better than the wanna be's from the VAGroup :wink:

Everyone missed the car of the year - skoda :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Everyone missed the car of the year - skoda :lol:


That's because it was a Corsa! No?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Corsa is new car of the year, where as skoda is the JDPower car of the year. ie used car. Hes not looking to purchase a new car :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)




----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

GW1970 said:


> The new Leon is growing on me.
> 
> However with a budget a 9/10k a quick glance at Autotrader suggests that the kind of money will buy a late model of the old shape. (which is no bad thing)


:?:

You can easily get yourself into the new shape Leon for Â£10K

Click here.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > The new Leon is growing on me.
> ...


Thats because they are cheap crappy tat. :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > GW1970 said:
> ...


In which case the TT must be 'cheap crappy tat' with a fancy bodyshell. (or not so fancy, in the case of the new model!) :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> > Nah don't even mentioned a Ford to me!
> ...


My brother also considered, amongst other cars, the current shape Ford Focus. Granted, it's a very competent car, however it is also VERY dull. My employer has a fleet of Focus', and I drive one on daily basis. There's no doubt in my mind, my brother made the right choice for the type of car he was on the market for. i.e. medium sized 5 door family hatchback.

As for the other cars in this size range; the VW Golf is as bland as the Focus and I have heard many stories of the particularly poor build quality of the current model.

The Vauxhall Astra, whilst also very competent, and not bad looking, is still just a Vauxhall.

The Seat is the only one that's got some 'design flair' about it, to make it stand out a wee bit from the crowd. The interior, whilst not perfect, even has Audi style red and white illumination for the dashboard.

Overall, I'm very impressed.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Audi style red and white illumination for the dashboard.


Anyone want to buy a TT I can't have those two colours


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > The new Leon is growing on me.
> ...


I stand corrected :wink: however I'm guessing he wants a decent spec/not astro miles and not a 1.6.

I am a little suprised at the depreciation.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi yes I'd prefer to get a car with less than 20k miles and a decent spec seeing as we'll be using it for our 4 month old son on local commutes as well as on the motorway when visiting the in-laws, so needs to to be reliable too.

I'm going to take a closer look at the Verso this weekend and possibly the Seat Altea/Leon, but with the only nearest dealer being in Southgate (15miles from me), it won't prove handy come servicing time! :?

Has anyone driven the Mazda 6? I've seen these going for less than Â£10k for an 05 plate.


----------



## Merlin66 (Jan 10, 2005)

Naresh said:


> but with the only nearest dealer being in Southgate (15miles from me), it won't prove handy come servicing time! :?


But as 'service time' is going to be every 18 months is the 15 mile drive really an issue?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

GW1970 said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > GW1970 said:
> ...


Every new shape Leon in the Autotrader link has considerably less than 20k miles on the clock! Have you actually seen what the spec is on these cars? The Reference model, which is not the 'base' model has everything one would need in a family hatchback. They are, IMO, outstanding value for money.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But so does a Megan, or a Verso and they dont look like the toilet in the pub down town after a heavy friday night! :wink:

Honda Civic looks good, won't fall to bits or need the AA every week unlike the German car.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Surfer said:
> ...


They are good value for money and the Seats are decent cars - I don't disagree with you there.

However I think there are better cars out there for Â£9/10k IMO 8)

Another year or 18 months once depreciation has taken it's toll then I would recommend the new shape Seat. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Surfer said:
> ...


Don't encourage him. He is in perpetual denial about his PQ35 lineage. :wink:

On topic - Zafira/Touran/Scenic? All could be had for Â£10K and do the same job.

My choice would be a Honda FRV, but dont think they are around at Â£10K ish.


----------



## Nick C (Oct 18, 2005)

Have a look at a Honda Jazz. The reliability, build quality and retained value is exeptional, plus the SE and Sport versions have all the equipment one could ever need.
The interior space is remarkable considering the footprint the car occupies on the road.


----------

